# First time pro fights



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

As a newbie, would you get paired up with someone of the same record as you? I mean, I'd have to lie if I fight before May about my age (I probably won't fight before May like), but would I be paired with someone the same age as me. I'm not too bothered like, I'll kick Randy Couture's ass if I have to, I was just wondering.

Oh, and anyone got any idea on how much you get paid. That's the sole reason I'm gonna do it 

Oh, and thanks for the motivation Marc, Si and Marso, I've just got Â£30 and I'm getting my membership for Total Fitness TODAY, so I can start getting in shape again, probably gonna start today but I have to go to a recording studio and do some more recording so I can sell my album and my bands t-shirts. =] I'm in the moolah soon I tell thee, and I'll have a job soon too.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck Jay, I find it really helps if you have clearly defined goals both short term and long term. Its best to write them down and also have various stratgies to how you will deal with various set backs that will come your way.

These are the questions I ask myself:

What do I want to achive?

How will I do this?

What can I do about it?

What things can't I change?

When will I achieve this?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jay, C U Soon?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Jay will C U next monday, K-si? Haha

Cheers for the advice Marso, that's a good idea actually, I never did that for my first schedule, I just put "train every day" but I couldnt, cause of other commitments and stuff. I'll do that list asap


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

With regards to your questions.

1) Most promoters advertise for fighters on any level, once they have your background i.e amateur fights record etc they will fit the opponent to you to make the best possible match up. It's all down to you to kick the guys ass no matter whether he is 16 of 60

2) Most promoters will also give you a fixed fight purse which is mutually agreed upon by yourself and competitor, don't expect hefty sums though. The amount you get paid depends on the draw of the event and the experience you have. My last fight i got a small purse of Â£50 because the fight ended quickly and i won  but if you get on a bigger promotion i.e Cage Rage contenders, Battleground 8 or Strike and Submit you may get more because of the popularity of the events.

You should expect nothing less than to be taking the most servere beating and train in that mindset because when you kick the other guys ass in record time then you'll feel a lot better for it. It also depends on what rules you will be fighting, amateur, semi-pro, b class pro and pro ( i know you said pro but you can get paid for the other rule classes ) the higher the level of competition the better the rewards.

If you have had fights before then some of this should make sense if not just ask for a bit more elaboration. Try and get some fights with promotions ( like the promoters that advertise on cage warriors etc )

Good Luck and God Bless


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

If you lie about your age, you are doing yourself and the promoter a *great disservice*. As a matchmaker i have been lied too and it is very annoying and unprofessional. And to be honest unless you are 18 you shouldn't think about going pro.

If you are a total first time novice, then you should do amateur MMA, and move up. Work your way up the ladder with shows that suit guys that need experience.

if you have some MA/combat sports experience and/or are a bit older you could try B Class Pro i.e. 2x5 min rounds, head shots standing and on floor, no heel hooks, spinal cranks or elbows

If a promoter matches you up against a guy with a vastly more experience and/or a better record then you have to question their motives.

My advice, be smart, go to people who are smart and you trust for advice and don't be afraid to ask your coach for help. Also be realistic about money you are very unlikely to earn more than 100 pounds and to be honest you would be lucky to get that.

basic rate for a UFC 1st timer is 1500 quid...so don't think you'll be rich over night


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good advice guys, i definetly agree with the lying, your going to get found out sooner or later, not that i think your would though Jay.

Good to have you on the Forum btw kainer!

Chase have you got any fights coming up?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think I'd have to lie about my age, by the time I'm ready to fight, I'll be 18 anyway. Thanks a lot for your help guys and for elaborating so much! Much appreciated!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marc said:


> Good advice guys, i definetly agree with the lying, your going to get found out sooner or later, not that i think your would though Jay.
> 
> Good to have you on the Forum btw kainer!
> 
> *Chase have you got any fights coming up**?*


I've been in talks with Cliff who recruits and runs Battleground in Middlesborough, he asked me last week if i wanted to fight at Battleground 8 on the 16th of feb but for 1 it was a bit short notice and 2 the girlfriend wants some time away for valentines :icon6:

He has provisonally offered me a spot on Battleground 9 and i said id take it dependant on when, where and who and obviously being fit and injury free.

Kainer: EDIT, just put 2 + 2 together mate Cage Rage right?

JayC: no worries mate always happy to help but kainer is spot on about the age issue not many promoters will take on pro fighters under the age of 18 * legal issues you see *. I would advise you to take an amateur fight inside the cage first just to get yourself settled into what it's like. Quannum do interclubs * they advertise on cage warriors * the good thing being that they allow headshot on the floor and standing, have a look see what you think and once again good luck


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah right cheers I'll check em out. Good luck with getting that fight, and winning it too 

Im sure that Â£50 would be sound, that'd pay for 2 and a half private lessons. **** all really, but I guess that's the life. To be honest if I win, that'd probably be one of few fights I have, because I can't risk injury cause I do photography and am also a musician, but I wanna train to become fighting fit either way. Starting properly tonight, hopefully. No slacking off.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck wiht it and thanks for the backing


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

marc said:


> Good to have you on the Forum btw kainer!


NP mate


----------

